# Paphiopedilum x glanzii, a new natural hybrid



## ORG (Dec 1, 2006)

Here the new natural hybrid between _Paph. emersonii_ and _Paph_. _micranthum_, _Paph_. x _glanzii_. It was named in honour for the owner and cultivator of the plant Franz Glanz. The plant is a long time in culture, imported officially long time ago together with _micranthum_, but made great problems. So it needs a long time for the first flower.






















The artificial hybrid is well known as Paph. Lola Bird. Here a picture with the artificial hybrid (right) and the natural hybrid (left).

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow! I was checking that out on Tanaka's site earlier. That's quite the beautiful natural hybrid. I'd like to congratulate whoever made that cross artificially, too!


----------



## Heather (Dec 1, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> I'd like to congratulate whoever made that cross artificially, too!




hehehe....

Very lovely hybrids, all of them!


----------



## ORG (Dec 1, 2006)

The artificial hybrid was made 1997 by TRAN and I think that there are some plants of Paph. Lola Bird in trade also in USA

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 1, 2006)

Gorgeous! Another two for my wish list.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice bloom on such small leaves.


----------



## TADD (Dec 3, 2006)

Yeah I have seen a few of this hybrid not in flower, but as seedlings!


----------



## Rick (Dec 3, 2006)

Where was the plant origionally found?


----------



## ORG (Dec 3, 2006)

The owner knows nothing more then thatit was imported officially together with Paph. micranthum from China a long time ago.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Marco (Dec 3, 2006)

The natural hybrid is quite sexy. The artificial hybrid is sexy to but not quite as sexy. Thanks for the photos Olaf


----------



## ORG (Nov 24, 2010)

Now after 4 years I can show 3 other clones of this nice natural hybrid. You can see that it is really very variabel in color and shape.

*Paphiopedilum x glanzii 'Achental' 2010 - 11*


























*Paphiopedilum x glanzii 'Maria' 2010 - 04*





















Later the third one

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## ORG (Nov 24, 2010)

Here the next one, a very dark and wonderful shaped clone with big flower

*Paphiopedilum x glanzii 'Dresden' 2009*





















Perhaps there are more of this hybrid in culture. I would be interested for more pictures of.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2010)

Very nice. Send one to me.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 24, 2010)

Great show Olaf and the last one is the best one.


----------



## Brian Monk (Nov 24, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## cliokchi (Nov 24, 2010)

hi Olaf,

is it possible that it's a natural hybrid with Paph. huonglanae x micranthum ?
both are found in Vietnam it's a well known fact that orchids don't recognize 
country borders, neither do the minorities that cross borders in order to collect plants for their order, 
they send them to their Patron sometimes in China sometimes in Hanoi. 
so if they were coming from China they are Chinese if somebody ordered them in Vietnam they are Vietnamese , 
we see a lot of these cross border practice all over Asia . 
many orchid species are being collected in China, 
Myanmar,Laos and Cambodia they all are being shipped to Bangkok for sale therefor often identified as a Thai specie.
Any way Olaf thanx for the pictures very interesting, great shots
thanx for sharing them with us
Cliokchi






ORG said:


> Here the next one, a very dark and wonderful shaped clone with big flower
> 
> *Paphiopedilum x glanzii 'Dresden' 2009*
> 
> ...


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 24, 2010)

I like the first one of this set best.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 24, 2010)

So which is slower....glanzii or Lola Bird?


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 25, 2010)

the stamis do differ a lot!!! Like the first one best!!! Jean


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 25, 2010)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> So which is slower....glanzii or Lola Bird?



I would also be interested to know whether it is a way to differentiate xglanzii from Lola Bird (maybe not all plants, but most).. I still remember the discussion in this thread http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15670&highlight=thun where I posted a Paph. xglanzii from Franz Glanz and it was stated that Franz Glanz actually buy his micrnthum x emrsonii hybrids from a nursery in Austria, which automatically would make the plants he sells as Paph. x glanzii to be Paph. Lola Bird...


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 25, 2010)

Kavanaru said:


> ...it was stated that Franz Glanz actually buy his micrnthum x emrsonii hybrids from a nursery in Austria, which automatically would make the plants he sells as Paph. x glanzii to be Paph. Lola Bird...




well, unless it was by crossing xglanzii x xglanzii. 
right?


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 25, 2010)

likespaphs said:


> well, unless it was by crossing xglanzii x xglanzii.
> right?



that would be right for xglanzii, but what was stated is that he buys micranthum x emersoni... and that's a different story


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 25, 2010)

Interesting variation Olaf. Thanks for the views


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 25, 2010)

Kavanaru said:


> ...what was stated is that he buys micranthum x emersoni... and that's a different story




exactly!
sorry, i'm a bit slow this morning
:crazy:
slow or crazy. i often get those two confused....


----------



## ORG (Nov 25, 2010)

Dear Ramon,
the original plant of Paph. x glanzii did not come from Austria, also the other came from North-Germany.

Frnaz cultivate also som plants of Paph. Lola Bird with really different labels. There was no mixture in the last years how I could notice there.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks Olaf! That's what I knew about FG, and is also aligned with my knowledge and experience with his nursery. 

My question was more intended also to know about possible differences betwenn both, that could help to tell them apart... I do not know very well about natural Paph hybrids, but at least in Catasetum that is possible.


----------



## ORG (Nov 25, 2010)

Dear Ramon,
in the description of Paphiopedilum x glanzii I showed the natural hybrid together with the artificial hybrid Paph. Lola Bird. There is no difference between, only the typical variability in the primary hybrids.

When the artificial hybrid has a latinized name then the natural hybrid must have the same name. But normally the artificial hybrids have not a latinized name, so it is possible to give these hybrids a new name together with a latin description and an official publication.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## tenman (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for the post and info, Olaf. I think I like the pale pink one in the first pic best. Now if my Lola Birds would just get big enough to bloom....


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2010)

I repeat myself. In order to maintain the strict distinction between the man-made hybrid and the natural one you should send one glanzii to me for careful observation!


----------



## chrismende (Nov 26, 2010)

*Fascinating!*



cliokchi said:


> hi Olaf,
> 
> is it possible that it's a natural hybrid with Paph. huonglanae x micranthum ?
> both are found in Vietnam it's a well known fact that orchids don't recognize
> ...



This is such a good reminder!


----------



## ORG (Nov 26, 2010)

Dear Cliokchi,
I had forgotten to answer.
It is really possible that the plants are the result of the cross between the vietnamese form of _Paph. emersonii_ (named inofficially in an article as Paph. huonglaniae) and the vietnamese micranthum.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------

